# need canned ham brand!



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I love to store those little one pound(sometimes one and a half) canned hams. Expire date is always 3 years on the ones I have seen. Problem is the quality has gone down the tubes. I used to get them they were semi-solid chunk of ham; now you slice them and they look like the chopped pressed lunch meat.  This is ok for seasoning beans or making ham salad, but I would like a more solid product for baking and slicing. I have recently tried Dak, Bristol, Royale and Plumrose...all the same drop in quality! If I wanted Treet or Spam, that is what I would buy. Any other brands that you all know of that I could order and have shipped? I am not interested in the Hormel Black Label as it must be refridgerated. I figured if ANYBODY would have a source, you folks would!!:rock: Thanks, bee


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I prefer Dak for the shelf but they only stick around for 6m or so...

What about those salty hang from the rafters Virginia ham? Can your own?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I like the can your own idea - I used to love those canned hams, but I, too, noticed the drastic drop in quality last time I had one. I'll be watching eagerly to see if anyone has a brand they really like. If I should need to bug out (not likely, but you never know), I'd rather not have to haul glass jars if I can avoid it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you could try debuque that seems to be the brand around hear but they are basicaly lunch meat also , but a good way to save $ is to grab a ham and have the deli slice it up at the grocery store alway been free of charge , then you have just paid a dollar or so a pound for lunch meat that looks just th esae as the ham in the deli case they are selling for 4.50 a pound.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Don't they say that the same cannery makes all the same foods, just puts different labels on them.

Must be tru with those hams too. I have chosen to not eat pork products [decided about 2 years ago], so it does not impact me so much.

Canned tuna/salmon/mackeral/sardines are what I look for now. No anchovies though......

take a look at canned chicken sometimes.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I have canned my own ham, pulled pork, chicken, turkey, beef and goat in my pressure canner.
The ham was left over Christmas and Easter ham. Still wonderful!


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Virginia hams are great and will last for years when properly stored but DON'T can them! They are salted and smoked and will become largely inedible when canned.

Just buy a whole one, uncut, and hang it. We used to never eat a ham less than 3 years old...5 for holidays. Even bacon we just hung and cut slabs off as needed. Cool smoking is really the best of all possible worlds for storing meat with texture and flavor.


----------

